# "Pro Pinball" games reacting too slowly



## irvingberlin (May 24, 2004)

I have problems with both of my Pro Pinball games "Time Shock" and "Big Race USA". With my old 133Mhz computer the programs would run normally. Now with my new WIn XP computer, a 2,66 Ghz Pnetium IV, 512Mb ram and a 128mb graphics card, the programs should be running even better but: the flippers react too sluggishly when i hit the keys. so i hit a key and the flippers react with a delay of half a second or up to one second. the balls run normally and they don't freeze up or anything. it's just the keys. the problem is also with operating the menu(for ex the menu with the game settings): it too reacts slowly. i installed Directx9b, the latest version, but of no avail. i don't get it: the requirements for the Pro Pinball games are merely a Pentium I or II. so what causes the delays in the games reaction to the keyboard? is it because they are designed for win95 or the millenium edition?i s my new comp too fast for those old games? can i slow down the computer?i have no problems with other games, for ex the latest "need for speed." thanks for your help.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 1, 2004)

irvingberlin said:


> I have problems with both of my Pro Pinball games "Time Shock" and "Big Race USA". With my old 133Mhz computer the programs would run normally. Now with my new WIn XP computer, a 2,66 Ghz Pnetium IV, 512Mb ram and a 128mb graphics card, the programs should be running even better but: the flippers react too sluggishly when i hit the keys. so i hit a key and the flippers react with a delay of half a second or up to one second. the balls run normally and they don't freeze up or anything. it's just the keys. the problem is also with operating the menu(for ex the menu with the game settings): it too reacts slowly. i installed Directx9b, the latest version, but of no avail. i don't get it: the requirements for the Pro Pinball games are merely a Pentium I or II. so what causes the delays in the games reaction to the keyboard? is it because they are designed for win95 or the millenium edition?i s my new comp too fast for those old games? can i slow down the computer?i have no problems with other games, for ex the latest "need for speed." thanks for your help.


i have exactly the same problem. i have athlon 64, radeon x800 and 1gig of ram but the flippers react with one second delay. did you get any help? can you please let me know how to fix this problem? [email protected] thanx so much.


----------



## irvingberlin (May 24, 2004)

nope, got no help as yet. i think the problem is simply that our computers are too fast for these old games. another issue could be that those games were not designed for XP but WIN95/98. so i guesss in order to play those games we need to set up our old puters again. bummer.


----------



## jimothon (May 27, 2005)

How goes it chaps, I was running XP Pro with 1.5gb ram, AMD FX-51 cpu and Radeon x800 with exactly same probs as you described. I got it to work by downloading the v1.18 patch for BigRaceUSA (filename is brexe118.zip) after installing that you need to install another patch filename evc_brusa118.zip (you can email me for this if you need). Then you need to run Big Race USA in Windows 98/ME compatibility mode which can be done by right clicking BigRaceUSA.exe hitting properties, then the Compatibility tab, check the "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and set to Windows 98/ME. Should work sweet as after that. Let me know otherwise.


----------



## sasauk (May 26, 2005)

Had similar problems when I got a new comp last year in playing the 'resident' pin ball game. Now I dont use it but I experienced the exact same delay.


----------



## Pinball Monk (Oct 20, 2006)

Dear Jim,

I've been searching for this file evc_brusa118.zip without success. I came across an old thread about the flipper delay problem with WIN XP. I was wondering if you could send me the evc_brusa118 file so I can play my favorite pinball sim once again. Not very important in the grand scheme of things, so I really appreciate the favor. Every link I found or been referred to for this file is dead. You are my only hope.  Thank you very much.


----------



## nathansphase (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi I'm posting this as a response to people who are having trouble playing the excellent pinball games pro pinball big race USA and also Fantastic Journey on windows Xp machines,the solution I found works and you dont need to install any patches,all you need to do is find the .exe icon for your game(big yellow taxi for big race/steam ship wheel for fantastic journey) then RIGHT click the icon and go down to properties,then click the tab that says compatibility,then check the button "run in compatibility mode" and pull the box down and make it "for windows 98/me" then click apply then ok.now click the .exe icon as normal to play and the flippers issue should be fine.and the menu selection is easier too. hope this works ok for you cheers shawn.


----------



## Pinball Monk (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Nathan,

Unfortunately, the icon fix doesn't work for me with BRUSA. Oddly it worked as a fix for FJ but not BRUSA. I think the only possible solution is a CD crack to run the game without the CD. I haven't been able to track that down since its technically illegal, for those who didn't buy the games as I did anyway. Thanks for responding.

All the best,

PM


----------



## nathansphase (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there im sorry it dont work i thought id found a solution although my 2 games are lets say "borrowed" maybe thats why they work lol


----------

